# To Scold or Laugh ???



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Ok - our little girl Ziva will be 15 weeks old tomorrow. We also have 3 cats.
We have a dog gate shutting off part of our bathroom where the cats' litter box is and the dividing gate has a smaller little door in it for the cats to go thru.. however right now Ziva is still small enough to get thru the cat door portion (in a couple more weeks we think she will no longer fit) Anyway.... it is a battle at times to keep her out of the litter box area, cause as disgusting as it sounds she gets it in her head from time to time she needs to go surfing for kitty poop! 

Anyway yesterday I was working in our home office, with Ziva playing with toys and running around and all of a sudden I realize it had gotten quiet in the house, so I go in search of our red haired beauty...yes I found her in the litter box area.... and was just about to call out a loud NO - or LEAVE IT only to realize her head was not down toward the litter.... as I got closer I realized she is in the big litter box squatting doing the PEE THING! I had to turn away and laugh ..... I guess she figured if it was good enough for the cats it was good enough for her! She then gingerly stepped from the litter box, came thru the cat door and trotted thru the house as if she was totally proud of herself! If only I would have had a camera close by


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

that is pretty funny....... let's hope she doesn't get too comfortable with that or she will take over the litter box ;D


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

never a camera when you need it.That would hve been a hoot to see.


----------

